# How can a VW RNS 510 GPS be Recalibrated??



## jrscpu2004 (Sep 2, 2012)

I've noticed since I used the "Here" North American RNS 510 (V11M) DVD to update our 2014 VW CC Executive that the GPS has intermittently goes ROUGE from time to time.
I needed to travel from my home to a place that was approximately 30 miles away it had a really bad experience with this GPS. The GPS was able to be loaded with the exact destination and accepted it.
I use to work nearby this destination so I was familiar basically how to get there without the aid of the GPS except for final few assist to the exact street location. I used the Long Island
Expressway and I chose the RED icon to navigate(I believe this is the most Point A to Point B option). The damn GPS the entire length of the ride kept telling me to GET off at every exit
I passed. We ignored it and the road that I was trying to go to that is close to the destination was South Oyster Bay Road. Once I got off on that road, the GPS finally took over and
got me to the exact destination. 
I remember one time, I finally gave in to the constant request to "Take the Next Exit", and the provide route took an unbelievable meandering course to that destination. Once I got
to where I was, I realized there were ton's of better and more direct routes to that destination.
I called the "Here" company (888 NAV-MAPS) and spoke to a technician. Basically he didn't know but they have gotten similar calls about this. Here makes the Software(the update DVD)
and of course, the easy out is to direct you to the Hardware Manufacturer (VW), so this pretty much went No where quick. He said, that possibly a "RECALIBRATION" of the GPS might 
do some good, but had no clue as to what's done and basically told me to try the dealer(of course I'm seeing $$$$$$).
I am familiar with how to recalibrate the Compass in the car and its pretty straight forward, but Recalibrating the GPS, I'm not aware of that procedure.

My second question is about the use of the 3 Navigation ICON's. (RED, YELLOW & BLUE). I checked the supplied manuals for the Radio but they are extremely sketchy at best. I believe
the RED icon, is to choose the most direct route. The BLUE icon shows a arrow veering to the right, so I'm guessing an alternate route??? An I have no clue about the YELLOW icon.
I've scrolled thru a lot of the special features the GPS has and it's pretty good.(not a good as my Garmin hand held Nuvi with lifetime maps). I prefer the Garmin since I can download
the new maps at any time and Garmin make updates almost every 6 months or so. The Here update is over a year old and they are telling me its there latest one and don't have a clue
when the next one is coming out.
If anyone else knows the answers to my questions, I would appreciate it?


----------



## jrscpu2004 (Sep 2, 2012)

*Further Research on this issue*

I did a few web searches about this issue.
Here is what I found out the 3 Icons represent:
1 - RED Icon : The FASTEST Route (Probably will involve a Highway to shave off minutes to a destination?)
2- BLUE Icon : The Most ECONOMICAL Route (I'm guessing it will avoid Tolls?)
3- ORANGE Icon : The Shortest Route (May take you off a Highway which might get you there quicker but is overall less mileage used?)
Also I found by using the "SETUP" key, then choosing Navigation, there are many options to check either ON or OFF. Mine had a few that were turned to off and I think Dynamic Route was checked ON.
I think this one combined with the ORANGE Icon could possibly explain the constant GPS prompts to get off at the next exit so much.
I changed a few of these settings but I won't know if changes anything until tomorrow when I'll check out it using the same saved GO TO destination that I had so much trouble with. I'll report back.


----------

